# District 9



## vortex_infinium (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone else looking forward to this movie?

It comes out on August 14th in North America.


----------



## Misanthropy (Jul 24, 2009)

Can't wait for this movie, the plot sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 24, 2009)

This one could go either way.. 
It seems to have an interesting plot, so it could turn out pretty damn good... Or it could just be a fucking stinker  
But I will be watching it to find out!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

is this a serious thread, or you guys have just created this to test morons like me out?!! 

seriously this cna't be right?!!!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, should be a good movie as long as they don't over-do the apartheid thing.

Also, Ninja fucking Assassin.


----------



## MFB (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone know what the plotline is supposed to be? The way they say someone has gone into District 9 and then cuts to someone else saying "I didn't know they were doing this to you" makes it seem like it's about them oppressing the aliens and then it goes public


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2009)

Plotline that I know of : Humans make first contact with aliens, who actually turn out to be in poverty and seeking refuge on earth. Governments and people are unsure as to what to do with them, and they set up an area in South Africa called 'District 9' where the aliens are allowed to stay until teh governments make up their mind. Meanwhile, they are also stufying and trying to figure out their weapons, and one government agent comes into contact with their genetically modifying technology which brings him closer to the alien race and their problems. Or something.


Looks really good, a different take on first contact. Apparently Microsoft are using it as an indicator of whether Neill Blomkamp would be good to direct a Halo film.


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 25, 2009)

That sounds really interesting. When I saw the thread title I thought it might have been a sequel to the movie District 13!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2009)

Demeyes said:


> That sounds really interesting. When I saw the thread title I thought it might have been a sequel to the movie District 13!



I thought that when I first heard about it too. D13 was an awesome film too.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 26, 2009)

It's based off a short-film on Youtube, by Neiil himself. I think the aliens are the last or their kind of something, escaped their homeworld, their ship barely running and... for once they don't land in America!


----------



## Zahs (Jul 26, 2009)

for some reason this reminds me a little bit of Half Life 2.... just the style of it... i will definitely watch this film as it doesn't seem like your typical generic Alien invading film...


----------



## rockitmarty (Jul 29, 2009)

they have done so much crazy marketing like i saw posters like a couple months ago...anywhoo im stoked to see this movie.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 13, 2009)

I am seriously looking forward to seeing this tomorrow. So far this movie is REALLY well reviewed (95% positive reviews based on 58 reviews on Rotten Tomatoes).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 13, 2009)

I really am looking foward to this movie now.

I love Peter Jackson's work and I expect this will be no different.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 13, 2009)

Pauly said:


> Iescaped their homeworld, their ship barely running and... for once they don't land in America!



 Too true  Why they're always drawn to the US of A is beyond me... 




























...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2009)

My friend and I called the number the other day, the best part was the legal agreement you got to listen to


----------



## Zoltta (Aug 14, 2009)

Just saw the movie tonight....and wow what an awesome movie. Atleast something good came out of the fold up of the Halo movie they wanted to do originally


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 15, 2009)

i'm gonna go out on a limb and say that District 9 is the must see movie of the year. it's intense, emotionally raw... i can't say enough good things about it


----------



## JonnHatch (Aug 15, 2009)

HOLY #&^$%*&^*&^*(&^*(

AWESOME MOVIE.

PERIOD. 

Best Movie i've seen in a looooong time


----------



## katierose (Aug 15, 2009)

Just saw it. Fucking amazing.

Every single aspect of the movie was done SO well. 

Go see it!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 15, 2009)

Fantastic movie. The little one was adorable


----------



## Galius (Aug 15, 2009)

Just saw it earlier. It was pretty nice to see a new original movie not just centered around CGI. Done get me wrong it had quite alot but the rest of the content really made the movie shine. It was quite a nice change from all of the remakes and liscence spin offs that flood the movie market now days.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually can't fucking wait to see this.

Peter Jackson and Quentin Tarantino are my favourite directors so this and Inglorious Basterds being released around the same time is Christmas early for me.

Ninja Edit: I know Peter Jackson didn't direct this film


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just saw it a few hours ago... Wow. Badass movie, highly recommended and for once... the aliens aren't the bad guys


----------



## DavyH (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone like to guess where it _isn't_ showing yet?

Unbelievable.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually can't fucking wait to see this.
> 
> Peter Jackson and Quentin Tarantino are my favourite directors so this and Inglorious Basterds being released around the same time is Christmas early for me.
> 
> Ninja Edit: I know Peter Jackson didn't direct this film



 I want to see Inglorious Basterds as well. It looks fucking sick, though Brad Pitt's accent makes him seem like he's hamming it up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 17, 2009)

DavyH said:


> Anyone like to guess where it _isn't_ showing yet?
> 
> Unbelievable.



haha man, hopefully soon!


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2009)

I enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Aug 17, 2009)

DavyH said:


> Anyone like to guess where it _isn't_ showing yet?
> 
> Unbelievable.



oh man, that's bullshit. it's centered around joberg.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 17, 2009)

kingpinMS3 said:


> oh man, that's bullshit. it's centered around joberg.



...that's why it's ironic...


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2009)

...and why we use ellipses.... ... . . ..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 17, 2009)

how witty of you.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 17, 2009)

Saw this last night.

EPIC win. THANK YOU, Wingnut Films, for giving us something that had a glint of originality to it.

I felt like some of the opening sequence was a little dodgey, but other than that the whole thing was just brilliant. Conceptually it was near-impossible to pull off right, but they really did it. Multiple thumbs up from me. Quite refreshing, particularly after all the franchise flicks I've seen this summer.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 17, 2009)

Saw it last night.. probably my favorite movie of the summer. Like Children of Men meets Aliens, almost, it just kicked total ass. I had to sit front row though, was not expecting the theater to be packed on a Sunday night.. so the shaky cam started to get to me at times.


----------



## willybman (Aug 17, 2009)

I thought it was awesome, it wasn't what i was expecting at all, but i turned out just freaking excellent.

i went in kind of expecting a shitty cloverfield repeat and leaving pissed, but it totally blew my expectations.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd probably say it was more akin to "Alien Nation" meets "Rabbit-Proof Fence." Was very impressed that this was done for less than $30 million, awesome soundtrack and had lots of unknown (to the USA) actors and staff in it. 

Have to agree that I was very surprised at this being such a good film.


----------



## DavyH (Aug 18, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> awesome soundtrack and had lots of unknown (to the USA) actors and staff in it.


 
After my very minor rant (  ), I must say I'm looking forward to it, particularly to see whether the apartheid analogy is correct or whether it's more akin to the major xenophobic incidents over the last few years (don't let anyone try to convince you that *only* white South Africans are racists) - either way, this looks like a worthwhile trip to the cinema. 

There have been a couple of films from SA that really have made it big - _The Gods Must Be Crazy, Tsotsi,_ and now (apparently) this. The industry is in fairly good shape here and the crews are outstanding. CGI not a factor but the visual and physical FX are pretty good + South Africans work for peanuts. The acting is generally fairly good, the faces are new and a South African can lose his/her accent within seconds (can't they, Charlise?).


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought this movie was fucking ace. I was glued to it the whole time. It was a great balance between hardcore action, suspense, and emotional weight... Another great Jackson film.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome movie even though my friend was complaining about the moving camera making her feel sick the whole time


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 22, 2009)

I just saw it tonight. It wasn't really what I was expecting. I was actually expecting to see more of a documentary-style of film, and I definitely was not anticipating as much action as there was. Great film though


----------



## playstopause (Aug 23, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> I thought this movie was fucking ace. I was glued to it the whole time. It was a great balance between hardcore action, suspense, and emotional weight... Another great Jackson film.



Jackson has not directed the film, he produced it.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 24, 2009)

Hollywood finally gave us something that wasn't hacked up from someone else's idea EPIC WIN I LOVED IT


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 24, 2009)

Saw it a second time a couple days.... and I wasn't bored over it!! I can't wait to get it on Blu ray!!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Aug 27, 2009)

This movie was so fucking epic it hurt my balls. I love when people explode and make a mess, and this movie definitely had enough of it. Also, cat food addiction. Brilliant.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 28, 2009)

"Just remember that Prawns are a peel and eat good time."


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 28, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> "Just remember that Prawns are a peel and eat good time."



I will never look at shellfish the same again


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 28, 2009)

The phrase only gets better when you remember the picture of the newspaper article with Wikus's picture in it.


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone stay after the credits?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea, but I don't remember anything showing after the credits


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 29, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Yea, but I don't remember anything showing after the credits



Ah ok. I wanted to wait and see but I just really had to pee.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 31, 2009)

Nothing was there after the credits, unfortunately... Was waiting for Nick Fury to show up, but was sadly disappointed.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 31, 2009)

Saw this about a week ago before I left for college. Very good movie.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 31, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Hollywood finally gave us something that wasn't hacked up from someone else's idea EPIC WIN I LOVED IT



Actually.....

I'm going to preface this by saying I saw it last night, and it's very different, I felt ashamed to be human at times, and if thats the mark of a good film then so be it.

That being said, someone at Microsoft needs to be losing their job over this. There are Halo 3 references all over this film, AND the film has grossed over 90,000,000 dollars, so you can only only imagine what a legitimate Hal movie would have made. After watching I literally felt these guys were like "Well, we can't make Halo, so let's just 'hack up the idea, and make our own movie' ". 

I won't ruin it for anybody, but to those who've seen it AND played Halo, tell me you didn't see Warthogs all over, tell me some of the weapons didn't remind you of Covenant weapons, and tell me that the main alien didn't look like he came fresh from the Arbiter's family picnic?

I hope this movie gets every award it deserves, BUT I highly doubt if we'll see a Halo movie now...at this point it'll be seen as the derivative.


Good going M$ assholes.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2009)

The Halo movie is still in the work IIRC


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 1, 2009)

Cancer said:


> Actually.....
> 
> I'm going to preface this by saying I saw it last night, and it's very different, I felt ashamed to be human at times, and if thats the mark of a good film then so be it.
> 
> ...



Trust me, dude. If Microsoft could sue someone for something they would have done so already.

It's very difficult to prove that someone copied an idea. Just look at Warhammer 40k and StarCraft and the Fantasy equivalents...


----------



## Cancer (Sep 1, 2009)

MFB said:


> The Halo movie is still in the work IIRC



It is? I hope so. I really wanted to see how they were going to do that, especially since it looks like Rendezvous with Rama is only "still in development".


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 5, 2009)

I wasn't impressed by this film at all.

it promised to be interesting, it pretended to be original, it was neither of those things.

the plot was built on conveniences, it asked you to believe the ridiculous, the script was fucking awful in places.

the first 20 minutes had me hooked, but it never delivered on it's promises.

yet again another disappointment from Hollywood.

having said that, the lead actor Sharlto Copley gave an incredible performance.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Sep 5, 2009)

I had planned to see this tomorrow :O

Is it not worth shelling out the £5 for it afterall?

All the reviewers were raving about it..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 5, 2009)

go see it by all means you may enjoy it, but as a movie buff I didn't enjoy it after I realised 

"oh, so this is all there is to it."


----------



## harkonnen8 (Sep 5, 2009)

Finally i saw something worth watching.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 5, 2009)

Loving the subliminal meaning behind it. Absolutely outstanding movie, just coz of the hidden meaning. It's good to see the world opening their eyes.


----------



## zindrome (Sep 6, 2009)

I watched this last week and WOW! what a movie
The best "blockbuster" I've watched in a while. Original, entertaining as hell and soo intense.

Huge props to Neil Blomkamp, the director as well as all the VFX people at Image Engine and Embassy (and a few others). The FX was incredible. Pretty much the biggest FX job done in Vancouver!! Represent. Wish I had worked on it haha




Cancer said:


> Actually.....
> 
> ...
> That being said, someone at Microsoft needs to be losing their job over this. There are Halo 3 references all over this film, AND the film has grossed over 90,000,000 dollars, so you can only only imagine what a legitimate Hal movie would have made. After watching I literally felt these guys were like "Well, we can't make Halo, so let's just 'hack up the idea, and make our own movie' ".
> ...



It's funny you say that. Neil based this movie off of his short film Alive in Jo'burg.(Youtube it .. its awesome and he made it pretty much by himself afaik). And he was working on the Halo movies at Weta a few years back. If the Halo film hadn't been canned.. D-9 probably would not have been made. I think its a fair trade off for now. Although it'd be rad if he gets to make the Halo movie. He says he doesn't want to anymore.. but still one can dream.


----------



## damigu (Sep 6, 2009)

i have only 3 comments:

1/ best movie of the year so far.

2/ too much graphic gore. i'm not squeamish at all, but i'm also never in a mood where i specifically want to see


Spoiler



constant liquefaction, limb separation, and beheading,


 so i won't be buying this when it comes out on DVD. if they left some of the gore off screen, then i would totally want it on DVD.

3/ to the people who claim it is an original concept, i have two words: "alien nation."
it was a movie and show about working/slave class aliens who get stranded on earth due to a busted space ship, and us humans had to come up with a way to deal with their presence. does that setup sound familiar?


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Sep 6, 2009)

My girlfriend and I went to see it the other day. We ended up missing the first 20 minutes of the movie but the whole time we had us both saying to each other "Woah that's fucking badass!" It was probably the best movie I've seen all year. I want to see it again in it's entirety.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2009)

I've seen so many movies it's practically impossible for me to enjoy ANYTHING anymore.

unless a movie is a work of art I find myself losing interest.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, it was great and all that. Loved the concept.

But did this movie not strike anyone as more of an 18?

I've seen some 18s that were less violent and had less swearing than in this xD

Also there were way too many cliche "ooo he's gonna die... oh wait no he got saved at the last minute again cos the bad guy spent too long going on about how he's gonna take sick pride in killing him"

But overall a nice 2 hours in my local cineworld


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2009)

Uncle Remus said:


> But did this movie not strike anyone as more of an 18?
> 
> I've seen some 18s that were less violent and had less swearing than in this xD
> 
> Also there were way too many cliche "ooo he's gonna die... oh wait no he got saved at the last minute again cos the bad guy spent too long going on about how he's gonna take sick pride in killing him"



yeah dude, so much gore and swearing for a 15, but that's business as usual.

agreed on the cliche convenient last minute escapes. the first one was ok, but by the 6th one I was like


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it was an excellent film.

8.5/10

My only main complaint is the stupid amounts of unnecessary gore. It really served no purpose in my opinion. Other than that it was a stunning film and I wonder if they will bring out a sequel, although I wouldn't be disappointed if they didn't. It would save any potential "Matrix sequel" style situations...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2009)

I can definitely see a District 10 coming...


----------



## Uncle Remus (Sep 6, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I think it was an excellent film.
> 
> 8.5/10
> 
> *My only main complaint is the stupid amounts of unnecessary gore*. It really served no purpose in my opinion. Other than that it was a stunning film and I wonder if they will bring out a sequel, although I wouldn't be disappointed if they didn't. It would save any potential "Matrix sequel" style situations...


 
I thought the copious gore aided the concept that this world is a reality but maybe they could have edged the camera to the side and left more to the viewers imagination.

My girlfriend sort of complained about all the swearing but i think this aswell added to the same effect as i know if what was happening to the main character was happening to me i would scrap any politeness that resided within me 

EDIT: + i love the SA accent, especially the "fock aff"


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 6, 2009)

Uncle Remus said:


> I thought the copious gore aided the concept that this world is a reality but maybe they could have edged the camera to the side and left more to the viewers imagination.
> 
> My girlfriend sort of complained about all the swearing but i think this aswell added to the same effect as i know if what was happening to the main character was happening to me i would scrap any politeness that resided within me
> 
> EDIT: + i love the SA accent, especially the "fock aff"



Yeah, leaving it to the imagination is far better in my mind than just gratuitous violence.

I never really had a problem with the swearing. To be honest, if I was in Wikus' situation I'd be cursing like that too.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 6, 2009)

damigu said:


> 3/ to the people who claim it is an original concept, i have two words: "alien nation."



Not really a fair comparison. The only real similarity is 'humans and aliens living on Earth together,' but that's pretty much where it ends. In Alien Nation, the human alien cultures had basically assimilated into each other and each group generally looked on the other as equals.

In D9... not quite so. To me it's more like Babylon 5 meets Rabbit-Proof Fence.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw this yesterday with my cousin, and..... HOLY CRAP!!!! It was awesome! I'll definitely buy it on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## damigu (Sep 7, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Not really a fair comparison. The only real similarity is 'humans and aliens living on Earth together,' but that's pretty much where it ends. In Alien Nation, the human alien cultures had basically assimilated into each other and each group generally looked on the other as equals.
> 
> In D9... not quite so. To me it's more like Babylon 5 meets Rabbit-Proof Fence.



the premise is the same. what they did with the premise to write the store is a little different.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 7, 2009)

Saw it, liked it. Very good movie, but not a "great" movie IMHO. There's about, what, 870987 shots? 

Definitely better than all the blockbusters out there, quite original and well made too.
But we're far from a classic or a award-winning film (beside FX, maybe).


----------



## Xaios (Sep 9, 2009)

damigu said:


> the premise is the same. what they did with the premise to write the store is a little different.



"Aliens living on Earth" is a pretty thin premise. 

I haven't seen Alien Nation since I was very young, but it was more about inter-personal relationships and equal co-existance, where as District 9 is far more political and much less focused on relationships between characters, generally focused on the theme of oppression quite strongly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

I didn't think District 9 was original at all.


----------



## damigu (Sep 9, 2009)

Xaios said:


> "Aliens living on Earth" is a pretty thin premise.



quoting myself from earlier:
"working/slave class aliens who get stranded on earth due to a busted space ship, and us humans had to come up with a way to deal with their presence"

that's a very specific premise--not thin at all.

as i recall, the backstory of the "alien nation" shows (that is revealed during the show, but not a direct part of the show/movies) even involved concentration camps before humans finally allowed integration into society.

"district 9" is more of a "what if they were never integrated into society" version of that premise.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 10, 2009)

I fucking loved this movie!!!(hopes for a District 10)


----------



## Xaios (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah, didn't know that, as I never watched the show. That makes a bit more sense then.


----------



## Stormingdust (Sep 21, 2009)

Am I the only person who didn't like the movie ?


----------



## Pauly (Sep 21, 2009)

It was gorey but in a videogame way; there were no entrails, brains, spinal cords and bones. People just literally turned to bloody splatter.


----------



## damigu (Sep 21, 2009)

Stormingdust said:


> Am I the only person who didn't like the movie ?



the only one who has posted in this thread, at least. 

how come you didn't like it?
(not trying to start a flame war--just curious)


----------



## Stormingdust (Sep 21, 2009)

damigu said:


> the only one who has posted in this thread, at least.
> 
> how come you didn't like it?
> (not trying to start a flame war--just curious)



Well, I felt the storyline was pointless. I missed the 1st few mins of the movie, so I don't know how the aliens came on earth and the ending was wtf. I never felt that emotional in a movie before (Feeling sorry for that guy etc.) but I just didn't like how the story was. I felt it was too "random" (Don't have a better word to explain it). I'd say this movie is kind of like I Am Legend and War of The Worlds which were 2 movies I didn't like. 

I did like however, how the people blew up lol and the face of the pimp leader that eats prawns when he got a grenade stuck in his head .


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 21, 2009)

damigu said:


> the only one who has posted in this thread, at least.



actually, I stated earlier in the thread I didn't enjoy it as much as I would've hoped. 

the first 20 minutes had me hooked but I felt it didn't go anywhere from there and had lots of gratuitous violence (obviously for the teen crowd) and lots of conveniently stretched out peril scenes (so the protagonist could be saved) and some appalling points in the script.

I couldn't help thinking during the latter parts of the film that I was just being re-shown different movies that I'd seen before, and that never goes down well with me.


----------



## george galatis (Sep 21, 2009)

africa makes a perfect movie!


----------

